# SELLING MY S-14



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

ok i need some helping pricing out my car. list of mods
type r body kit. ebc slotted rotors and pads. intake. header. 18 inch konig troubles.clean interior.has a system and led under body kit and led strobes in head lights. paint is 2 years old 183,000 miles has had all the flushes within the last year and in 2 yrs has had less than 4,000 miles put on it. so what do you guys think i can get for it in cali any ideas??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Well the Kelley Blue Book value is around $5800 for a 95 in excellent condition with high miles. You can try $6000.


----------



## toofordee (Feb 26, 2008)

where are you located


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

sound like a lot of the stuff that you have installed on your car wont make any significant difference in price. i know in most cases cars with that stuff tends to lose its value. id go with rogoman. but even i personally think its kinda high. alos understand that your car has been painted, wich means that its not in excellent condition anymore.


----------

